# Need opinion on Boards



## MagicEyes (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a question regarding big boards. I have always ran big boards for the walleye, and looking into a new set. I have heard alot of good things about amish boards and i use there beefy bags and know the quality is there. My question is boards or otter boats. seems like on lake O where i fish most like the otters but I think you get better lure action surging with boards . Please help me decide Boats or boards and why.
Thanks 
Greg


----------



## MagicEyes (Feb 17, 2010)

20 views and no replies


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hang in there. I use the big one's too. Since you did ask a specific question about the amish boards I can't give any response to those particular boards. Someone that can eventually will.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I worked with a member one day tryin to get them to pull hard enough. No go! Big boards work like you mentioned(surge) most of which comes from waves. Dont think the amish style would be all that much diff. then the other manufactures of boards but Im still hooked on in-lines spring and fall but big dogs for open water fishin.(summer) Also one would think you would have got some help by now being Ohio is the walleye capital along with this site!? Why dont anyone use this discussion?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Post it in the Erie section, gets alot more traffic. I use small boards only. I know many people that had boats and NONE still use them or recomend them! On the other hand never heard a complaint about amish outfitter boards other that they might pull too hard for some masts! lol

Scott


----------

